# How do I check if my PCIe3.0 LSI SAS (2308-based) card is running in IR or IT mode?



## mrjayviper (Nov 6, 2020)

as above. Thanks!


----------



## mark_j (Nov 6, 2020)

When your machine boots, ctrl-c when it says so for the HBA and check? By default they're in IR mode, obviously, and as far as I know the only way to get them into initiator target mode is via firmware flash. Does LSI (now Broadcom?) have a site to grab firmware from?


----------

